# 30g Long planted tank



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Don't know what the plants are called but they are bloom purple flowers above water.


----------



## gramadin (Mar 10, 2012)

This looks amazing, I have never seen a plant olike that.
Good job.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks interesting


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh wow that looks amazing. Great job. 

Do you have any fish in there?


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

Wish I didn't have to have a glass top on my tank, would love to have some plants that I could allow to grow up and out. It's a great look.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice I'm really liking that setup! i want to do a zebra pleco tank one day with that type of scape!


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

That tank has a fantastic footprint. Love the plant growing right out of it too... nice.


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone or the comments!

The tank has a few corydoras and a few rummynose tetras, thats about it.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks awesome, I've got that same plant growing out of my bowfront and I wanna find out what it is so I can get more


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, what is that plant? I want one. 

Your tank is interesting and also attractive. Great job. What's the footprint on that 30 long? I is 48 by 12?


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

wow. It looks amazing. Gotta make me one of these


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Yes, what is that plant? I want one.
> 
> Your tank is interesting and also attractive. Great job. What's the footprint on that 30 long? I is 48 by 12?


Thanks everyone for the comments. The tank is is 4x1x1 i think... The plants really filled the tank underwater until they began breaking the surface, then they lost all their leaves underwater and only became stem and roots, so I'm looking for another type of plant to give it a more full look


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The plant is Hygrophila corymbosa 'Stricta'. I use to have a 20 gallon with this plant flowering above the surface. This was MANY years ago.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

